# Bếp từ báo lỗi phổ biến và cách xử lý đúng để bảo quản bếp từ tốt nhất



## DonKihote (26/5/18)

*Dưới đây là các lỗi phổ biến và cách xử lý đúng để sử dụng và bảo quản bếp từ tốt nhất :*

*Bếp điện từ* là thiết bị nhà bếp cao cấp được sản xuất bởi những thương hiệu gia dụng lớn hàng đầu với công nghệ tiên tiến và dây chuyền sản xuất hiện đại, do vậy các sản phẩm bếp điện từ đạt những tiêu chuẩn về chất lượng, độ an toàn cao để sử dụng trong nhà bếp. Tuy nhiên, bếp điện từ vẫn gặp phải những lỗi do cách sử dụng, những yếu tố khách quan từ môi trường bên ngoài.. Dưới đây là các lỗi phổ biến và cách xử lý đúng để bảo quản bếp từ tốt nhất :



​*Mã báo lỗi E0: Lỗi báo không có nồi hoặc nồi nấu không phù hợp*
Lỗi EO là lỗi phổ biến nhất khi dùng bếp từ do sử dụng nồi nấu không phù hợp. Chỉ loại nồi nhiễm từ mới có thể dùng trên bếp từ, nếu sử dụng nồi có chất liệu khác thì bếp từ sẽ hiện báo lỗi EO. Bạn có thể dùng nam châm để nhận biết loại nồi nào là nồi nhiễm từ, các loại nồi nấu hút được nam châm sẽ sử dụng được trên bếp từ.

*Mã báo lỗi E1 (Tếng bíp gián đoạn): Lỗi báo về nhiệt độ của bếp, nhiệt độ của bếp quá cao*
Bếp từ có thể gặp lỗi E1 khi bị quá nhiệt, lỗi này khá phổ biến do thói quen sử dụng bếp từ không đúng cách. Khi gặp phải lỗi này bạn cần tắt bếp ngay, loại bỏ những vật dụng chắn đường thoát nhiệt, bộ phận quạt tản nhiệt của bếp từ. Để bếp từ sau khi tắt 10 phút rồi bật bếp sử dụng tiếp.

*Mã báo lỗi E2: Lỗi báo không có gì trong nồi nấu.* Với mã báo lỗi này, bạn cần hiểu là nồi hoặc chảo của bạn đã đặt trên bếp một lúc mà bên trong nồi trống không. Do vậy, hãy bỏ thức ăn vào nồi nếu trong nồi không có thức ăn.

*Mã báo lỗi E3: Lỗi báo về độ ổn định nguồn điện* Khi gặp mã báo lỗi này, bạn cần phải tắt bếp trước. Sau đó, kiểm tra xem cầu chì hoặc bộ ngắt mạch trong nhà có gặp vấn đề gì không. Thông thường, mã báo lỗi này xuất hiện khi hệ thống điện trong nhà bị quá tải. Do đó, bạn cần thay thế cầu chì và bộ phận ngắt mạch nếu cần thiết.

Bạn cũng cần phải để cho bếp hạ nhiệt ít nhất 10 phút trước khi bật bếp tiếp tục nấu.

*Mã báo lỗi E4: Đèn hiển thị E4(Tếng bíp gián đoạn)*
Nguyên nhân: -Dòng điện quá cao. -Nhiệt độ dụng cụ nấu cao hơn 280 độ C

*Mã báo lỗi E5:  Đèn hiển thị E5*
Nguyên nhân: -IGBT bị quá nhiệt – tự phục hồi khi nhiệt độ giảm

*Mã báo lỗi E6: Đèn hiển thị E6(Tếng bíp gấp)*
Nguyên nhân: – Đáy dụng cụ nấu có nhiệt độ quá cao, cảnh báo lỏng cảm biến nhiệt. – Cảm biến nhiệt bị tắt hay nối tắt.

*Mã báo lỗi E7/ Đèn hiển thị E7(Tếng bíp gấp)*
Nguyên nhân: – IGBT bị quá nhiệt, cảnh báo lỏng cảm biến nhiệt.

*Mã báo lỗi E8/ Đèn hiển thị E8(Tếng bíp gấp)*
Nguyên nhân: – Đáy dụng cụ nấu có nhiệt độ quá cao, cảnh báo lỏng cảm biến nhiệt. – Cảm biến nhiệt bị tắt hay nối tắt.

*Mã báo lỗi : Nhấn nút nguồn quá 5giây mà đèn không sáng.*
Nguyên nhân: – công tắc, dây điện không bình thường, tiếp xúc nguồn không tốt.

*Mã báo lỗi  Bếp được bật nhưng không làm nóng…*
Nguyên nhân: -Vật liệu dụng cụ nấu không phù hợp. -dụng cụ nấu không ngay giữa

*Mã báo lỗi: Bếp từ đột ngột không gia nhiệt tiếp cùng tiếng bi bi trong khi vận hành:*
Nguyên nhân: – Nhiệt độ môi trường quá cao (đặt bếp gần thiết bị phát nhiệt ) – Ngõ thông gió của bếp bị quãn.

*Máy lỗi: Chức năng tự động không hoạt động, và không điều khiển được nhiệt độ*
Nguyên nhân: – Đáy dụng cụ nấu bị biến dạng. – Có vật cản giữa dụng cụ nấu và mặt bếp.

*Máy lỗi: Bếp từ tắt đột ngột*
Chờ quạt gió ngừng hẳn rồi bật lại bếp.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

